# Reputable breeders in Oregon??



## brbelloni (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of research online but I am having a hard time finding a reputable breeder, that is in my price range. I realize that most of these dogs go for $1500+ but we are looking for a pet/companion, not to breed, and would really like to spend no more than $1000. Please let me know if you know anyone close or have any reccommendations.

Thanks.

B


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's a recent thread that may help you:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/179245-breeders-pacific-nw.html


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Faithrock German Shepherds

I have known Terry for years from when she lived in the St. Louis area.


----------



## firnatine (Apr 8, 2012)

Home - VonReuter German Shepherds

Kim is really great and I love my pup I got from her last year. She has another litter due in May.


----------

